# Critique New Mare



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Well technically she's not mine yet. But after one more payment she will be  I know these arent the best pics but they are all I have. Just wanna know what yall can pick apart on her.

Thanks


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

for one she is extremely skinny. i would go to your local tack and feed store. and get some beat pulp she needs to put some weight one. he/she looks really old. that will be best. is it registered? it looks as if it has throughbred in her, i know all about thoroughbreds. the long skinny legs, the stout face, that may even explain the skinny stomach. but mine is a true thoroughbred and she has all the appearances your horse does. but mine you can see her ribs a little thats normal, but yours has no appearance of muscle. her back end hind quarters are showing bad. so she/he needs to gain some weight


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Now lets not exagerate here...she is thin...she isnt *THAT* thin. She could use 100 pounds...OF MUSCLE. I doubt she is very old...she just has roaning on her face which makes her look older. 

I find her super attractive. Looks to have good bone structure. Pasterns are just like I like to see them. Good slope...good length. I love her mottled nose. Its adorable. I think she could probably do pretty well at just about anything.


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

o ya i think shes pretty. i just thought id give you my opinion. but ya dont ya think she has thoroughbred in her? the long legs for sure!?!?!?! but i think shed be a good barrel horse cause of her long legs that would be good for huge strides. she could be a runner


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

She's a cutey. Sure looks like a TB body. The head isn't quite as refined. Looks like she's put together well. I agree she needs 100 lbs, but that will come soon enough with some more hay instead of that grazed out pasture she's in.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Im guessing Appy...Ok OP...what is she?!


----------



## WorthTheWait (May 27, 2010)

I really like her coloring! She deff seems TB to me? And totally skinny-my horse is an appendix (so half TB) and to keep his weight up I put COOL 100 in his feed! It works SO well and keeps him looking great and healthy! With more weight and muscle tone she'll look beautiful!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

She is a registered appy and is 11 yrs. Hasn't been ridden in 14 months would explain the lack of muscle. Yes she is a bit on the thin side, but i have no idea how much the guy is feeding her. She's on about 1 acre by herself. probably hasn't been wormed regularly. My sister rode her for me since I hurt my leg and she did great, even though she clearly hated the bit that we had. After aboout 10 or 15 mins of riding she was blowing pretty bad, poor girl. But she did every thing that was asked except back, but that can be fixed. I like her. 

Sorry about the novel :/


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I wiiin I wiiiin I wiiiin. LOL 

Now that I got that out of my system. She is adorable. I think you got yourself a good one there!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Lol. Thank you. Any guess at how much she costs?


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

$3000??


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

maybe I should tell yall that I'm a college student working a part time job.....lol


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

how long has she been on this pasture???? she could be foundered. if she has been on pasture grass to long she can founder. if you dont know what founder is ask me.... if you already know then no need to tell you again. but make sure she doesnt. a vet check would probably be best at the moment for sure.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

As far as I know she has been on this pasture for the last 9 years. She shows no signs of founder and her feet look great, just need a little trim. She will be going to the vet soon though.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hope I don't offend you here but my guess is $500. Just because of her age, the length of time since she was ridden last and how cruddy the horse market is at the moment.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Hope I don't offend you here but my guess is $500. Just because of her age, the length of time since she was ridden last and how cruddy the horse market is at the moment.


You stole the words out of my mouth! I would be saying somewhere between $350 and $700, again based on the fact she hasn't been ridden recently and the current market (at least in my area).


----------



## bigzee (Jul 4, 2010)

She's got classic Appy characteristics -the mottling on the nose, and the dusty blanket. I like her coloring. She does look thin, and since you don't think she's been wormed regularly, wormy. Easy fix there. I'm sure she will be a nice all around horse for you to enjoy. My guess is $750.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I would have to agree with about $500 because of the market, heck I paid $450 for my grulla mare in foal. She is gorgeous, but does need some weight, also Kaydee, a couple things. The best horses for barrel racing are short and stocky quarter horses, not horses with long legs, horses with long legs are too top heavy and can't get down low for barrel racing, and also long strides do not help with barrel speed. The best barrel horses are stock horses because they are quick off the line, but they're not endurance racers. A good QH should kill a TB in a short race, while obviously the TB will take the QH no questions asked in an endurance race. Secondly, most people pasture their horses during the summer months, so it is not that common to have a horse founder on pasture. It is IMO more about the horse than anything, most horses can stand pasture all year long while a few can't. Also, as far as I know, foundered horses are extremely fat usually. I could be wrong on that though.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I'm paying $400 for her. Our horses are pastured year round, and we haven't had any problems with them. Except scrapes and cuts. She's a sweet little mare and I'm excited to get her. Does anyone have any idea on what i could do with her? I'm planning on doing a little penning and sorting just for fun, but what do you think she could excel in?


----------



## bigzee (Jul 4, 2010)

She would probably be fine for anything on the low and mid levels. If she's got cow sense, there's no reason she couldn't excel at penning and sorting. Some of the riders at my barn do sorting, and they say it's more about cow sense and a willingness to work with the rider than anything.
$400 is a good price for her. How big is she? Smaller more compact horses are the best at sorting (usually).


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

My guess is she's about 15hh?? Maybe an inch or two taller?


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

i havent taped her but she seems to be about 14h or so.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

mliponoga said:


> My guess is she's about 15hh?? Maybe an inch or two taller?


I dont think she's quite that tall. My other mare is 15.3 and this one seems abit shorter than her.


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

hmmmm i have no problem with a QH so dont take offense dude. but uh i have a thoroughbred shes my race horse as well as barrels and poles so i took first in barrels this past saturday so dont tell me what a thoroughbred can and cant do. and like i said she is my race horse. and thats why we took 4th IN STATE last year my next race is coming up this weekend ill let you know what i place in region. so thank you very much i know MY THOROUGHBRED horse very well. and foundering is from the pasture only. i just went to the vet because we just bought a horse and it was on pasture for 4 years and we didnt know she was foundered we just went for a check up...... yup it really sucked


----------



## bigzee (Jul 4, 2010)

Well smaller could be good. Especially if she's agile. My 16 hand appendix is too big for sorting. She looks like a giant in the pen. My friend's 14.3 hand QH is way better at it. My Xena just watches the cows like are they going to get me?


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

kaydeebug said:


> hmmmm i have no problem with a QH so dont take offense dude. but uh i have a thoroughbred shes my race horse as well as barrels and poles so i took first in barrels this past saturday so dont tell me what a thoroughbred can and cant do. and like i said she is my race horse. and thats why we took 4th IN STATE last year my next race is coming up this weekend ill let you know what i place in region. so thank you very much i know MY THOROUGHBRED horse very well. and foundering is from the pasture only. i just went to the vet because we just bought a horse and it was on pasture for 4 years and we didnt know she was foundered we just went for a check up...... yup it really sucked


Horses founder because of too much Surgar in there diet(what counts as too much veries from horse to horse). It doesn't have anything to do with "pasture only". My(now passed) gelding foundered on the cows corn because he broke into the barn(little turd he was, miss him to bits. PS he passed a year later, had nothing to do w/ the corn).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigzee (Jul 4, 2010)

Not to add to the off subject tangent, but it's true. Horses have lived on grass for centuries and been fine. The problem might have been what was in the grass, not the grass diet itself. It probably was full of clover, and that is what caused the foundering. My mother's QH nearly foundered from eating too much clover.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I agree, isn't sweet feed with the combination of grass another common reason for founder?


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Our pasture is used for hay as well as grazing. Mainly just high quality grass. And as you can see in my avatar lots and lots of it. lol.


----------



## bigzee (Jul 4, 2010)

Keep us updated Lonestar! Have fun working with your new horse!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

She looks like an appy, very cute!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

She's cute! My lesson instructor has a horse that looks like a tb, but is a papered appaloosa. She looks a lot like her conformation wise, and she's an amazing jumper. She could use a little more muscle, but I don't think she could be classified as underweight. Some people like to see a small patch of 3 ribs on their horse when it is well muscled. How old is she?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I really like her! With a few groceries and some good hard work to build muscle she is going to bloom into a really nice looking horse. 

*

On the subject of founder (Laminitis) - It is when the laminae that connect the inner hoof structures to the hoof wall are compromised, and can be caused by numerous things. Most common is excess sugars in the diet - The type of founder fat ponies get. It can also be caused by stress, sudden changes in diet or living conditions, injury to another foot that makes the foundered foot bear more weight, so on and so on.

Most domesticated horses have had sub-clinical laminitis due to the rich, pasture improved grasses they graze, but it is so slight most people don't even notice. 'Founder' usually describes sever laminitis, when the position of the P1/pedal bone/coffin bone is compromised.


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

your horse looks more like a roan to me not an appy. but ya we just bought a horse and found out she was foundered.... and if it gets to bad the coffin bone can rotate,


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Kaydeebug- appys come in alot of diffrent coat patterns. She is roan, but is a papered appaloosa. My other appy Whooty is a roan (kinda) too. But she has a few typical spots. I think she would be considered a "varnish". This is a pic of my beloved Whooty.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Sweetbreeze- she is 11.


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

ya that one looks more like an appy


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Funny thing is Whooty is not registered. And she is a bit big for an appy in my opinion. I think she is a cross.


----------

